# Full seal kit for a rabbit?



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

Does anyone sell a full kit of seals for a rabbit body? I know it would be insane $$, but mine needs almost every seal. the only place I even see individual seals is rabbitparts.com, but I need more.


----------



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

Id like to know also


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Full seal kit for a rabbit? (spasticone)*

farout parts used to/maybe still does?


----------



## JetcityJetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Full seal kit for a rabbit? (jasonknezo)*

Yep http://faroutparts.com/seals/p....html


----------



## kmy77rabbit (Mar 17, 2004)

farouparts doesn't seem to be in business anymore


----------



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

What? that would suck, unless there is another site for all these parts


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Junior Bacon)*

when i had the itb standalone 16v bunny i got some off a dude on ebay search rabbit gti seals or something of the like he has a seal shop on there


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

i swear that http://www.typ-17.de/ used to have 'em. their site sucks the balls though. probably best to email them.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

There have been horror stories about farout...i'd stay away.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

No doubt... I saw that before I posted this. I wish I knew where to source them from... I'd gladly start a seal buisiness.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

get in touch with a dude on ebay, mk1 autohaus he has some good rare mk1 parts.


----------

